# the little devil inside



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is sort of my continuation of the tale of the wife with low sex drive and recently converted to the opposite extreme....

(I even wonder if I should have my ob check things out, maybe there's a testosterone-secreting tumor that's making me a h#%^y b(*&^. But I remember several years ago I asked another ob and he said perimenopausal women can have a huge libido. )

I went to pick up my husband from the airport, knowing all he would be talking about would be our college-bound son who he went to see. So I sent him an email with only one word "car-shake". It is a funny term in my language they use for sex in car. Then I tried all I could manage including (1) wearing a wig (the only one I have, having bought it really cheap in Asia) (2) putting on bright color nail polish (3) wearing a perfume (I never do that) (4) fishnet stocking (5) make-up at 9PM (you bet I normally don't do this). I put on a trench coat and high heels wondering if I looked _trashy_ enough. 

At least he did drop his jaw and say "you cut your hair?" Then I pulled the wig off. He did start talking about our son and college...but he also did drive the opposite direction home. He drove to the beach. It took a good 1/2 hr to find a row of cars in a stretch with no street light. I giggled when he pulled over and scared a couple in front (they were outside the car). "Turn off your damn head lights!" So, we actually did some, but I kept looking up and whispered "the cop will get us." So we drove home and finished in bed. 

It is pretty impressive the low drive woman can turn into some evil spirit. I wonder how long this will last...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i wish


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice... good for you two!


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good for you! I wish I could get that back


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know...if you had asked me 2 months ago if I would be passionate towards my husband, you would have gotten a dirty look. Again, everyone's situation is so different. But I do think there are some of us women out there who are actually denying it to ourselves, for so many reasons. If only the obstacle could be overcome. 

And I do not know how my situation will go either. It depends
much on how we fix all the negative vicious cycles in our relationship. The 2-wk separation did help both us think about it.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeeee hawwwwww!!!!


----------

